# Need help with Phoenix area resorts



## RandRseeker (May 18, 2009)

WE are planning a week in the Phoenix area in early October.  We will be exchanging thru II.  We'd like a place with a "resort" feel and the following: large pool area, close proximity to restaurants, shopping and golf.  Any recommendations? I'm leaning towards the Marriott Canyon Villas, Sheraton Desert Oasis and Westin Kierland.  Any of those match my wish list?  Any others I've missed?
Thanks for the help Tuggers.
Sue


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2009)

Don't forget to check out the TUG reviews!


----------



## nazclk (May 19, 2009)

*AZ*

I think you have probably hit the best three.


----------



## JulieAB (May 19, 2009)

There's also Scottsdale Villa Mirage as far as location goes, but the other three are nicer t/s.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 19, 2009)

Well, from the sound of it you don't have reservations yet and are looking to get into Marriott Canyon Villas or Westin Kierland this October??!!  You don't list what trading power you have but it must be pretty darn good! We're staying at MCV next week and have never stayed at Westin Kierland so I can't help much except the I think those two are the best.  The Sheraton is way in north Scottsdale (and no elevators).  The main pool is pretty nice with a waterfall and they have an adult pool, too.  BBQ grills scattered around the property (in the summer we just throw the steaks on the sidewalk  ) and October should be a nice time to get outside.  The Sheraton is set up so the grounds look like an oasis. Of course, if you are a golfer you already know the courses are just short of fantastic in and around the Sheraton - although I think they overseed in October (whatever that means).  Like Denise said-check out those reviews (and look for ours once we return from MCV)!:whoopie:


----------



## jmzf1958 (May 19, 2009)

Since you're a member of II, have you thought of renting instead of
using your exchange?  Getaways for the time you want at the resorts
you want are in the $300 - 400 range.  I booked the westin kierland, one
bedroom, for $342, and it's usually about $300 a night.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2009)

*Kierland!*

the Westin Kierland is a great choice - we stayed there last summer.  We own at the Royals in Cancun, always on the TUG top 10, and the Kierland is the only other resort that was as nice, in some ways nicer.  After we stayed there it also got enough ratings to move to the top 10.  I absolutely recommend it.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 19, 2009)

pjrose said:


> the Westin Kierland is a great choice - we stayed there last summer.  We own at the Royals in Cancun, always on the TUG top 10, and the Kierland is the only other resort that was as nice, in some ways nicer.  After we stayed there it also got enough ratings to move to the top 10.  I absolutely recommend it.




I agree!, The Westin has a very nice resort feel to it. Because we're Marriott owners I think we'll try Marriott's Canyon Villa's next time just to see what that resort is like. We drove by the Marriott and it seems to be very similar as the Westin for that destination resort feel to it with many of the same amenities surrounding the resort as far as major hotel access for guests, golf, shopping and restaurants. 

We have a photo album from our Westin stay if you'd like to see it to get an idea of what that resort is like. Either click on the picture below or, if that fails, click the link in my signature below and it will lead you to our Webshots page with all our photo albums on it.


----------



## RandRseeker (May 20, 2009)

nightnurse613 said:


> Well, from the sound of it you don't have reservations yet and are looking to get into Marriott Canyon Villas or Westin Kierland this October??!!



There are 1 bedrooms available at Westin and studios only at MCV.  The one beds do say LK.  How limited would that be?  Also, would the LK units at WKV have a balcony in them?  Sounds like the Sheraton is away from things? We've never been to this area so not sure where we really want to be - make sense??
There are also getaways available with the same types of units available at all three in the high $300's.  Pretty cheap!!  We are travelling with two other couples, so we'll need a couple of getaways for sure.  
Should we be booking those now or will larger units come available once we get into the summer seaseon?
I sure appreciate all this great advice  
Thanks again


----------



## JulieAB (May 20, 2009)

Westin has a cool pool, FWIW.  

If you click through exchange, it will bring up a list of the amenities and let you know just how limited the kitchens are.

Sheraton is not way north (maybe the other poster was thinking of Four Seasons Troon?).  Marriott is technically more "north" than Sheraton, but it is west of Scottsdale (same with Westin, but it's a little more east, right on the edge of scottsdale).  Sheraton is the only one that actually has a real scottsdale address (yes, I know Westin says scottsdale, but their zip is actually phoenix and they pay phoenix property taxes).

Both Marriott and Westin are extremely close proximity to some nice outdoor shopping centers.  Location-wise, you really can't go wrong will all three!


----------



## Harry (May 23, 2009)

*Westin Kierland*

Based on your preferences, this will be the resort for you.  Nice place and the Kierland Commons is a place enjoyed by all of us locals in the off season.  You will be here in October, which is second only to April in our Valley of the Sun.  

Harry


----------



## Aussie girl (May 23, 2009)

We love the Four Seasons Troon North. Yes, it's a little out of the way but an incredible place to stay. The first time we stayed there we thought, who would build a resort so far from everything but after a day we didn't ever want to leave. We did a getaway last August and an exchange in January.


----------



## JoeWilly (May 23, 2009)

We love the Westin.  Exchanged there two times in October.  We found it easy to trade into.  Beautiful resort.  Lots of activities--beer tasting, wine tasting (fees for both), yoga classes, nice gym, nice walking areas, shopping, restaurants within walking distance. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.  The hotel has a fun lazy river.  The villas have an adult pool and kid pool.  I think the adult pool is open 24/7.


----------



## pjrose (May 23, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> We love the Westin.  Exchanged there two times in October.  We found it easy to trade into.  Beautiful resort.  Lots of activities--beer tasting, wine tasting (fees for both), yoga classes, nice gym, nice walking areas, shopping, restaurants within walking distance. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.  *The hotel has a fun lazy river.  The villas have an adult pool and kid pool.  I think the adult pool is open 24/7.*



I was confused at first about the hotel vs villas part.  You can walk between the two but it's also easy to hop the little shuttle that goes around between them.  If the shuttle isn't there, the staff out front of the Villas will grab a golf cart and take you over.  There's a total of four pools, plus the lazy river.  The pool lounge chairs are very comfy, there's a good amount of shade, there are cabanas, there's always ice water available (the staff will bring you a pitcher and cups), the towels are nice quality, and it's clean.  The restaurants in the hotel and area - some quite close - are varied and good.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> We love the Westin.  Exchanged there two times in October.  We found it easy to trade into.  Beautiful resort.  Lots of activities--beer tasting, wine tasting (fees for both), yoga classes, nice gym, nice walking areas, shopping, restaurants within walking distance. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.  The hotel has a fun lazy river.  The villas have an adult pool and kid pool.  I think the adult pool is open 24/7.



The relaxation pool is open 24 hours but, it's open to all guests and is not an adults only pool. 






The recreation pool is open from 8:00 to 8:00


----------



## RandRseeker (May 23, 2009)

*Westin Kierland LK or Sheraton Desert Oasis K*

Since MCV only has studios no kitchen available, which should I choose between the Westin LK or Sheraton full K?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2009)

RandRseeker said:


> Since MCV only has studios no kitchen available, which should I choose between the Westin LK or Sheraton full K?



I'd probably go with the Sherton and full kitchen. The unit we had at the Westin was a 1 bedroom full kitchen. The 1 bedroom limited kitchen is the LO portion of the two bedroom unit or, it's a glorified studio unit. I believe it also has only a queen bed rather than a king bed. For us, that makes a difference. 

We drove by the Sheraton and it's not really that far from the Westin IMHO. Not as convenient of a location for shopping and dining maybe but still a good location.


----------



## eal (May 23, 2009)

I want to put in a good word for Scottsdale Camelback Resort - great staff, beautiful grounds, and so central to everything.  You can walk to the Scottsdale Fashion Mall.


----------



## CATBinCO (Jun 20, 2009)

I will put in a good word for the Sheraton Desert Oasis. We were just there last week, spent 7 days in a trade through Interval. We got the full 2 bdrm unit, so make sure you can get that if you can. It will be 2 units put together, a small 1 bdrm unit and a large 1 bdrm unit. It's a smaller resort, so you can easily walk from your unit to the main pool, no shuttle or golf cart needed. Our unit was 1 min. walk to the main pool (with waterfall) and a 2 min. walk to the smaller, quieter shady pool. They have a poolside cafe which also will deliver to your room. Within a 15 min. drive you have many, many places to eat and shop. It is about a 30 min. drive from the PHX airport and the downtown PHX attractions like the AZ Science Museum.  There is a lovely golf place just 2 blocks from the resort. Keep in mind this is a smaller resort, they do have daily activities and one night, free dinner (hot dogs, lemonade) and on Sunday morning, free breakfast (tour vendors come to talk about what activities they can take you to). You can PM me with any questions.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll also put in a good word for the Sheraton Desert Oasis.  We stayed there in March, in the large 1 br side of a 2 br lockoff.  There is a full kitchen in those units.  The resort has a mix of two and three story buildings.  The two story buildings do not have elevators, the three story buildings do.  I requested a top floor unit in one of the three story buildings and that is what we received.

We don't golf so I can't help on the the golf course subject.  As for shopping and restaurants, they are plentiful in the area.  They gave us a map when we checked in showing where to find such things in the immediate area.  You will need a car.  Those nearby shops and restaurants are 5 to 10 minutes by car, not within walking distance.


----------

